

WebGL support on iOS 8 Safari - meseznik
http://html5test.com/results/search.html?query=osName%3AiOS%20osVersion%3A8

======
jamesaustin
If so, for anyone with access how does the bunny_mark perform for 10k sprites?
(Click to spawn.)

[http://jamesaustin.github.io/turbulenz_bunnymark/dots.html](http://jamesaustin.github.io/turbulenz_bunnymark/dots.html)

